
Show HN: React Reveal – simple reveal on scroll animations for React apps - rnosov
https://www.react-reveal.com
======
brendanmc6
Incredible-- I spent a solid 4 hours yesterday looking for a simple drop-in
animation solution for my app and somehow missed this.

From the documentation, react-transition-group and react-motion seem quite un-
intuitive and intimidating to an inexperienced dev like myself. My code looks
clean, minimal and beautiful with pure react + styled-components and it looks
like this will keep it that way.

------
gupir
Animations are very important, but websites often overuse and end up making
the experience horrible.

~~~
rnosov
I completely agree but the alternative seems to be putting information that
needs attention in sticky overlays, popups and so on. I think animating it is
the least horrible UX decision you can make. Also have a look at the todo demo
- [https://www.react-reveal.com/examples/advanced/todo/](https://www.react-
reveal.com/examples/advanced/todo/) or the form errors - [https://www.react-
reveal.com/examples/advanced/](https://www.react-
reveal.com/examples/advanced/) . You can try it with and without animations
(use checkboxes to control that). Which one do you prefer?

~~~
gupir
These demos are a good example of using animations. It makes the experience
much better, helping the user understand what happened. Good UX IMO. But a lot
of websites are not using this way, but throughout the page, popping up almost
every element, asking attention for almost everything. This is bad UX because
is not helping the user to find what they want. It's distracting and annoying,
at least for me.

